# new demijohn



## mikmis (Dec 15, 2007)

picked up this demijohn today and just had to see what was inside .the wicker was already falling apart and someone tryed to repair it with a plastic ribbon.its not pontiled but it has a deep kickup base .the neck just seems to have been swipped.


----------



## mikmis (Dec 15, 2007)

pic2


----------



## mikmis (Dec 15, 2007)

pic3


----------



## mikmis (Dec 15, 2007)

pic4


----------



## mikmis (Dec 15, 2007)

pic5


----------



## mikmis (Dec 15, 2007)

pic6


----------



## mikmis (Dec 15, 2007)

last one


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice Kidney, or bladder?  Not sure exactly what it would fall into.  The tooled lip is a little different, maybe Italian?


----------



## idigjars (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice.   Thanks for the pics.              Paul


----------

